# GREAT horse show yesterday! & guess who was there?



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

You guessed it, the same 'A' hunter girl from the previous show. So I am getting ready for halter and I am standing talking with some of my buddies before our classes start and I hear this:
"Yeah, so I have to enter SMS to win the high point? Because at the last show I lost Open High Point to her *points at me, I pretend I am not looking* and I don't think that's far"
In a nut shell she spends my WHOLE halter and SMS class trying to talk her way into getting SMS off the list for getting High Point and needless to say she fails. It really got on my nervs because it's stated in the premium that if you want high point you enter the classes listed which are Halter, SMS, US, EQ, and overfences. I hear her tell managment to sign her up for SMS. Our pattern was not too horrible but for someone who doesn't know a thing about it, it would be tuff. 
Our pattern:
Walk from cone 1 to cone 2
At cone 2 stop then trot around cone three and halt between cone 3 and 2.
Back around cone 3 where you trotted.
Preform a 90 degree right turn
Walk to judge and set-up for inspection
once dismissed 90 degree right again walk till even with cone 2 then trot to line up.

I never saw the girl in the class so I am assuming she saw the pattern and soiled herself :lol: so in the long run of the day she (yet again) did not get the Open high point. The best she did on her horse all day was... 4th (I think) now please don't think I am trying to be mean or anything but c'mon if she wants the high point THAT badly she could find someone to teach her SMS OR she can go back to doing 'A rated' shows. I don't know how much I believe that either because her horse resufsed a 2' fence and she looked like she was holding onto the pommel over the fences. I'm no A+ fence rider but I can spot bad fences. Another thing that threw me off was at the last show her horse was 7yrs old and at this one he's 11 oh and (you'll love this) I ask her how high she jumped at the rated shows and she said "Oh I don't like taking him over 2'6" because he's an old man now and he's a QH you know how they jump"
Me: :shock::?:lol: I couldn't say anything because hhmmm last I checked (not all but most) horses are at their peak(SP) preformance age at around what.. 13?? ok ok I will shut up now here are pics and placings!

Halter Geldings 2&Over 4th out of 5 (lol yeah not a halter horse)
SMS Open 1st out of 5 
English Pleasure w/t 2nd out of 6
English Pleasure 3rd out of 6
English EQ 1st out of 5
Country Pleasure 2nd out of 7
Hunter Hack Open 1st out of 2
Hunter Hack Ammy 1st out of 2 
*Overall: Open English High Point winner
*
Bailie (competeing in 10&Under)
English Pleasure 1st out of 2
English EQ 1st out of 2
Country Pleasure 1st out of 1
*Overall: 10&Under high point Winner
*
*








Halter ^^*
*








I look like CRAP I don't know why I am leaning forward, there was one class that a yellow fly looking thing that I kept shooing from his ears. I just had to post this because of how prettyful D looked*
*







*
*Starting our SMS pattern, yeah doesn't D look happy LOL*
*








The high point prize, at first I thought it was kind of lame but it's grown on me a little lol. *
*







*
*Cute mini baby in the yearling class*
*







*
*This baby cleaned up at the show, he won yearling, color, and grand champion. He beat his dad (who I think) is a POA Halter Champion! lol I love that little ******.
*


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

'A' rated hunter says nothing about how you ride, it says how much money you are willing to spend! I just got back from an 'A' rated show and there are some pretty awful riders!

Congrats on your placings, it soounds like you did well. Did I mention your pony is adorable?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Exactly - I remember GM saying something along those lines. Just because someone competes A Circuit, doesn't mean they belong there.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice job! Your horse is so cute! Don't you just love people like that girl? They expect everything, but want to put forward no effort to get it. Good for you.


----------

